# World's Best Residential ?



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

whats the best residential tower in the world?(completed)


----------



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

Schoorwijck


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

My favourite is the Sydney World Tower.


----------



## ENDOPHINS (Dec 8, 2004)

i can't think of any


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Genex of course


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Highcliff and Summit for me!

You're talking about a 73 and 69 storie high rise flats built on top of a hill slope!


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

high cliff is a beAUTY!!!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Indeed. Highcliffe is craziness.

From Toronto I like the slim profile of 1 King West-- Highcliffe is nicer though and much taller
*
1 King West (176m -- 578 ft. )*


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

Highcliffe


----------



## shrewd.user (Oct 1, 2005)

easy, eureka tower melbourne,

it's almost complete (due for completion before the years out) it's a very masculine building and is Australias tallest  (300 m (proposed extension will make it 350m ) )


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

^^Looks cool. But what is that post-it on it? :?


----------



## shrewd.user (Oct 1, 2005)

australians love post-it's

we were going to write a "please don't attack me" on it, but we still havent decided.

i think i forgot to mention it's the largest residential building in the world... (some measurements put the Q1 (also in Aus) ahead due to the large arial on top but i think theyre building something on top of the Eureka too)


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

WANCH said:


> Highcliff and Summit for me!
> 
> You're talking about a 73 and 69 storie high rise flats built on top of a hill slope!


Yes, this one does kick ass


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

some other residentials that are really nice are....trump world tower,turning torso and q1


----------



## DenverDane (Sep 10, 2003)

My pictures of the 190 m. (623 ft.) tall Turning Torso in Malmö, Sweden:


























And finally as seen from Copenhagen, Denmark:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Turning Torso!


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The TWT tends to make residential buildings that are so simple look elegant.


----------



## NachoGB (Apr 29, 2005)

El Faro Towers , Buenos Aires , 170m

[img=http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/5123/brtf112lz.th.jpg] 


[img=http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/4888/dscf04003qi12tm.th.jpg]


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Sisli Elite Residence, Istanbul * 

Sisli Elite Residence, Istanbul
140m / 35 floors
completed in 2000

Sisli Elite Residence Tower includes 61 luxury flats with floor areas varying between 170 and 532 m². The antenna-shaped mobile crane on the top of the building is used for cleaning the windows.


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

I love the Turning Torso


----------



## Godot (Sep 25, 2005)

Turning Torso yes... Q1 No... looks like the world's biggest kitty-litter scoop.


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

21th Century Tower - Dubai


----------



## cncity (Feb 16, 2005)

thats a nice design. looks good...


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

WANCH said:


> Highcliff and Summit for me!
> 
> You're talking about a 73 and 69 storie high rise flats built on top of a hill slope!


Same here.


----------



## firmanhadi (Aug 3, 2005)

*Time Warner Center, NYC*

A rich guy bought a penthouse unit overlooking Central Park for US$25 million


----------



## sean storm (Nov 18, 2004)

WANCH said:


> Highcliff and Summit for me!
> 
> You're talking about a 73 and 69 storie high rise flats built on top of a hill slope!


hands down, these two HK beauties are the best in the world, both in architecture and location....they make all the others look second-rate.


----------



## sean storm (Nov 18, 2004)

firmanhadi said:


> A rich guy bought a penthouse unit overlooking Central Park for US$25 million


i believe the most expensive condo in NYC was the penthouse here, for $45 million.

which isn't that extraordinary, actually. :sleepy:


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

I like Felix Tower, Brisbane:

40 storeys
131 metres
Completed 2004


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

sean storm said:


> i believe the most expensive condo in NYC was the penthouse here, for $45 million.
> 
> which isn't that extraordinary, actually. :sleepy:


45 MILLION!!?!?!?!?!


----------



## bs_lover_boy (Apr 16, 2004)

The Arch @ HK


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

Dubai has got to have the best residential towers!


----------



## firmanhadi (Aug 3, 2005)

sean storm said:


> i believe the most expensive condo in NYC was the penthouse here, for $45 million.
> 
> which isn't that extraordinary, actually. :sleepy:


 The U$45 million penthouse is not in Time Warner Center, but in 15 Central Park West, here's the website: www.15cpw.com


----------



## aussie2000 (May 14, 2005)

The best?, The tallest Residental Tower in the world

Q1, The Gold Coast City, Australia


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Q1 - GOLD COAST. Australia. Tallest Residential in the world (at the moment). Dubai will beat us soon


----------



## SUNNI (Sep 20, 2002)

^ what a beaut


----------



## aussie2000 (May 14, 2005)

Yes, Dubai will beat us, but we will beat them again anyway with Q2


----------



## aussie2000 (May 14, 2005)

SUNNI said:


> ^ what a beaut


Are you talking about the girl or the building, lol


----------



## forvine (Feb 23, 2005)

Q1... but is it purely residential... or service apartment like many others in Goldcoast?


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

One thing I noticed with a lot of these towers is that they lack balconies. I think that sometimes they are necessary but are perhaps sacrificed to provide a sleeker profile. Some of these towers may as well be office towers.

I can probably understand that they aren't present in windier cities, or on higher floors where it can get very windy.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

forvine said:


> Q1... but is it purely residential... or service apartment like many others in Goldcoast?


It is all resi. There is a small amount of apartments available for short term stays though. But it is still a resi tower.


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

I'd rather prefer this one:

San Remo, New York




















The Eldorado, New York


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

how much does it cost for the average apartment in manhattan?


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

WANCH said:


> Highcliff and Summit for me!
> 
> You're talking about a 73 and 69 storie high rise flats built on top of a hill slope!


I just got back from Hong Kong, Highcliff for sure! For it's location, height and the inside....let say better that the four stars hotel I stay.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Highcliff and Summit for me too.





sharpie20 said:


> how much does it cost for the average apartment in manhattan?


Yeah how much?


----------



## LEP (Dec 8, 2003)

909 said:


> I'd rather prefer this one:
> 
> San Remo, New York
> 
> ...



I agree. Give me one of these apartments any day to one of those modern apartments.


----------



## mongozx (Sep 30, 2005)

I like Q1 on the Gold Coast. . .


----------



## firmanhadi (Aug 3, 2005)

sharpie20 said:


> how much does it cost for the average apartment in manhattan?


 I guess average apartment means a 2-BR 1-bath apartment in a co-op. Price for that would be approx US$600,000 in a decent neighborhood.


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

firmanhadi said:


> I guess average apartment means a 2-BR 1-bath apartment in a co-op. Price for that would be approx US$600,000 in a decent neighborhood.


That's if you can find one for $600K..LOL don't think you can find anything decent in SOHO, Greenwich, Chelsea...for that price. I guess for $600K you can get something in Lower East


----------

